

Dude I Hacked the Op-Ed Page! - sahillavingia
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/05/opinion/dude-i-hacked-the-op-ed-page.html?_r=4&ref=opinion

======
zeratul
The correct URL is: [http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/05/opinion/dude-i-hacked-
the-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/05/opinion/dude-i-hacked-the-op-ed-
page.html)

